# vintage ? peugeot



## thom (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know the year , yet on this.










I just got it. I believe it will clean up very well. The tail light lens is missing. I would like to find a replacement lens or lamp.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks to me like a UE-18 model, maybe 1970-80s era? I'm not a Peugeot expert but it looks to me like a UE18 mixte camper type. Nice find.


----------

